# Long lasting high?



## desertsead (Sep 7, 2008)

About 10 years ago I came across some bud that got me realy HIGH for about seven hours. No ** I remember thinking when is this going to were off! The buds where extreamly dence and a dark green. Every time I reserch this it leads me to the discription of bigbud, but I'm hoping for a little more.
Has anyone had this type of bud or know what it is?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

without a pic and a maybe not even with a pic could i guess what strain it was.sounds like it was some good bud though if it had you high that long.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 7, 2008)

In the early '90's we had this stuff around here that we called "creeper." It had a spicy sweet taste, it was darker green with more red than orange hairs, and it took about a half hour to really kick in. The high would last way longer than the two hours I get from most weed, but it was hard to hold it together on that stuff. Extremely psychoactive! I've never seen it since, or heard of anyone with a creeper type of weed, but one day I hope to track it down, or re-breed it, if I can ever figure out what made it up. The problem is that I only had maybe an oz of it through 1/8's and 1/4's I bought. I may never figure it out, but my guess is some type of sativa hybrid, since it had an all around buzz to it.

Does this sound anything like what you were remembering?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

i had that same "creeper" i think..i had it around 97.im not sure if creeper was the actual strain,or people just called it that because it took a while for the buzz to kick in,but this stuff was amazing


----------



## desertsead (Sep 8, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> In the early '90's we had this stuff around here that we called "creeper." It had a spicy sweet taste, it was darker green with more red than orange hairs, and it took about a half hour to really kick in. The high would last way longer than the two hours I get from most weed, but it was hard to hold it together on that stuff. Extremely psychoactive! I've never seen it since, or heard of anyone with a creeper type of weed, but one day I hope to track it down, or re-breed it, if I can ever figure out what made it up. The problem is that I only had maybe an oz of it through 1/8's and 1/4's I bought. I may never figure it out, but my guess is some type of sativa hybrid, since it had an all around buzz to it.
> 
> Does this sound anything like what you were remembering?


 
Sounds like I'm not alone.
I don't remember how long it took to take efect but now that I think about it this weed was probably one of the strongest I've ever had.  probably about the same as hydro but you can't mistake being high for seven hours strait.  If someone hasen't experienced this, it's probably hard to belive.

as for the bud's, it was 10 year ago but i do remember them having small almost black leaves on them.  I remember thinking this must be from the extremly high resen content.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 8, 2008)

i had some greencrack that got me stoned for hours really trippy in the head .whitewidow is a creeper


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 8, 2008)

desertsead said:
			
		

> Sounds like I'm not alone.
> I don't remember how long it took to take efect but now that I think about it this weed was probably one of the strongest I've ever had.  probably about the same as hydro but you can't mistake being high for seven hours strait.  If someone hasen't experienced this, it's probably hard to belive.
> 
> as for the bud's, it was 10 year ago but i do remember them having small almost black leaves on them.  I remember thinking this must be from the extremly high resen content.



I don't know about seven hours, but it was a freakin' long time. I remember it being dark, but I don't know about black. I've read stuff about "black" strains, but I don't know anything about them.


----------



## desertsead (Sep 9, 2008)

I would realy like to find this strain.  It's realy hard to belive that with all these growers with years of experience growing the best strains available no one knows what strain or feno is responsible for this long lasting high.


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 9, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i had that same "creeper" i think..i had it around 97.im not sure if creeper was the actual strain,or people just called it that because it took a while for the buzz to kick in,but this stuff was amazing


 
we had it around in 96/97.

take a couple bong hits at my buddies and sit on the couch waiting..............................BANG......and they're off!

you were good for four or five hours


----------



## LowRider (Sep 11, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> In the early '90's we had this stuff around here that we called "creeper." It had a spicy sweet taste, it was darker green with more red than orange hairs, and it took about a half hour to really kick in. The high would last way longer than the two hours I get from most weed, but it was hard to hold it together on that stuff. Extremely psychoactive! I've never seen it since, or heard of anyone with a creeper type of weed, but one day I hope to track it down, or re-breed it, if I can ever figure out what made it up. The problem is that I only had maybe an oz of it through 1/8's and 1/4's I bought. I may never figure it out, but my guess is some type of sativa hybrid, since it had an all around buzz to it.
> 
> Does this sound anything like what you were remembering?


 

When i lived in the ATL, GA area we got it all the time.  it really didn't take 30 mins you just didn't realize how high you were  .  I bet it still floats around there.  Had a friend and his sister had a boyfriend that was a dealer and man he give us the hook up.  And he always had it or at least most of the time.  Can't wait till i get back there cause it will make it all the better.  And this was around 2002 or so.  alot of hydroponic weed is grown in  the ATL.  Bet thats what it was.


----------



## desertsead (Sep 12, 2008)

From what I understand Kind or Kine is just a way of saying it's a designer weed and not brickpacked.   What I'm realy looking for is a strain name from some one who has grown this 7 to 8 hour high giving weed.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 12, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> In the early '90's we had this stuff around here that we called "creeper." It had a spicy sweet taste, it was darker green with more red than orange hairs, and it took about a half hour to really kick in. The high would last way longer than the two hours I get from most weed, but it was hard to hold it together on that stuff. Extremely psychoactive! I've never seen it since, or heard of anyone with a creeper type of weed, but one day I hope to track it down, or re-breed it, if I can ever figure out what made it up. The problem is that I only had maybe an oz of it through 1/8's and 1/4's I bought. I may never figure it out, but my guess is some type of sativa hybrid, since it had an all around buzz to it.
> 
> Does this sound anything like what you were remembering?


 
i remember the day when we had the same stuff goin round. heck in the 90's for some reason we always got great smoke round here but the last 5 or so years its gone to total hell. quality and quantity. its bogus.  but yeah i definately remember the creeper. i liked it when i knew wat it was i was smokin but when frenz wouldnt know wat it was or is and we'd smoke and not get buzz for bout 10-15 min's we'd fire another opne and before that second one was gone  my heart would like feel like its gonna jump out my darn chest. then knowing that the second one ya smoked hasnt caught up to ya yet was intense. i personally don't like bein that high tho.  too much paranoia and really anxious an panik attacks as i get already normally.  but a few tokes and it was great weed. 
  now the only crap that come round here is some dark nasty green brick that almost smell of stink feet at times. probly mold or somethin i suppose. 
  wat happened to all the good weed now days goin round man..  i want it all to come back    GRRRRRRRRRRRRR
  like yesterday i herd that there was some really good nuggets in town so  i went to go visit an acquaintance of mine to discuss some. and wat he showed me  wat was suppose to be  an ounce but in the enbd when i did weigh it it was only  17 grams.  the punk ***  showed me it and was all  cocky bout it like"oh this is dam good chron man and its a really fat ozone man.  well it was good but no way wit the size  deal. i asked him a price an he said 475$   man i wanted to  shove my foot right up his dam ***. sorry for the language but it got me wriled man. i aint sen good bud in long time here an when i do  people  askin 475 for wat looks like an ounce but is only 17 freakin grams.  thats how shady it is here. this whole half the dang state is like this.  its like a bad disease man and it keeps gettin worse an worse.  
  most of all i was offended that he insulted my intelligence thinkin i was just some hard up sucka wit no scale an cash an was diein for good smoke.  wow people are crazy man.  i honestly feel very adamant bout the fact that if anyone ever encounters such a situation as i described that they take one for the team and B-slap the dip sticks.  
  there alot of people out there that are very naive and really dont know their stuff when it comes to weed and just the only thing they know is they smoke it an it ghgets em high and they let people like the husslers get away wit it makin the  rippers think its ok to do it and they do it more and do it worse more an more as time goes by.
  people.  weigh ya stuff always and no matter how bad u need a smoke. dont let  fools like this take advantage of you. let them know  man.
  sorry i'm rollin mad cuz i saw some good weed finally in over 6 months but i had to turn it down and settle for a dam bag of brick again. oh well i guess. at least i wasnt taken  for a idiot by this fool. that makes me feel a lil better knowin after said an done vs lettin this dude think he's cool and wat not.  
   If there anyone out there like this*, I TRULY DO DETEST YOU MAN, AND I HOPE ONE DAY U WILL GROW UP. AND U KNOW WHO U ARE IF ANY ON HERE LIKE THIS WHO ARE READING THIS. GO BACK TO SCHOOL AND GET YA WEIGHTS AN MEASURE AND ECONOMICS EDUCATION REFRESHED BEFORE SOMEONE REFRESHES THEMSELVES FOR YA.  KARMA TRULY SUCKS. BELIEVE ME. AND IT DOES WORK LIKE ITS CLAIMED TO WORK. *
(jmo)  
SORRY for ramblin again but i'm mad man. and i figure  this is an appropriate place to vent my frustrations involving said circumstances. sorry if i offended any you honest people out there. i never meant to. just wanted to make a statement. thanks for listenmin  lol   i feel a bit better now


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 12, 2008)

I remember about 10 12 years back getting some creeper but if i remember it right it was really just some AK-47 that had grown well into flower  haven't grown that yet cant get a hold of any beans from it with out ordering and thats a big risk i don't want to take again  i remember that i was baked for a good 5-6 hours at a time off it but shoot that was when i was still a young-ling smoker and had a lower tolerance for the heavy hitting stuff got some G-13 back then too had a good connection. Now though id have to say if you can get your hands on the seeds Mandalas Satori has been the best Ive found around high was intense hit you like a beagle fart stuff that just lingers for a long time Ive got a smoke report on it someplace around here


----------



## desertsead (Sep 26, 2008)

Any growers outher with any clues?


----------



## zipflip (Sep 26, 2008)

i'm guessin that the ones who ran the show back then in the MJ industry which supplied alot of the U.S. wit smoke either ran off died or got busted or somethin and the whole world is turnin into hustlers and cheats an scammers etc. thus them not carin if it good or not or wat kind etc... just that it smokes like weed looks like weed and does pack even the slightest buzz and that it can sell. and after that is history. but who knows man. i sure wish i knew why the last five or so years round here have gotten worse an worse every year.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 26, 2008)

hey zipflip man for that coin you could set up and grow the filth why smoke crap lifes too short brother


----------



## zipflip (Sep 26, 2008)

kaneboy said:
			
		

> hey zipflip man for that coin you could set up and grow the filth why smoke crap lifes too short brother


 
hence the reason i started growin this year. they outdoors so not finished up yet so i have to resort to commercial til harvest.  but not long man few weeks give or take days is all i got left weather wise i'm sure so we'll see how they come along in few weeks by then.  3 or four should finish fully mature but my sativas i'm afraid i'll be lucky if i get close to second half of the flowering stage come freeze out.  if premature then i'll consider makin butter and makin cookies and brownies etc out them sativas and some oils too.
  i'm also gonna try that green dragon stuff throwin bout ounce or two into a bottle of real good high alcohol percentage in it and let it set a month give or take a week or so and strain and drink away.  
  it'll be like a dream come true man.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 26, 2008)

Could be it was just 10 years ago, 10 years ago I got higher than I do now too.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 26, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Could be it was just 10 years ago, 10 years ago I got higher than I do now too.


  wow lol i never really thought bout it that way..   u mean like say cuz building a tolerance to it over the ten years past i'm assumin?  yeah, this seems most logical in my mind i guess. cuz in the 90's when i come to think of it i never really got high near as often as i do now. maybe few times a week. i was just a teen then too.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 26, 2008)

I remember the creeper too. Dark forest green and skinny leafy buds. That stuff would creep up on you while you thought you were in motion then everything around you slows into a warp like time stood still. I remember when it finally crept up it was like psychedelic. The wah wah sounds and tunnel vision. It was around 1998 and I guess maybe it was because it was stronger than the usual herb or a lower tolerance. The feeling did last a while or maybe just because time was going so ssssllllloooow. 

I saw an article in H.T. around the same time we smoked that herb and there was a guy in a wheelchair in Cali that was growing a really creepy looking plant out of an empty swimming pool. It must have been ten feet tall and wide but that plant was so eerie looking. The buds looked just like creeper and I know that was the kill that guy had in that huge tub! That was the largest MJ photo of a plant I have ever seen in my life.  It looked like a huge leafy spider formation and he had the biggest smile.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 26, 2008)

Dozingoffaroundthecorner said:
			
		

> I remember the creeper too. Dark forest green and skinny leafy buds. That stuff would creep up on you while you thought you were in motion then everything around you slows into a warp like time stood still. I remember when it finally crept up it was like psychedelic. The wah wah sounds and tunnel vision. It was around 1998 and I guess maybe it was because it was stronger than the usual herb or a lower tolerance. The feeling did last a while or maybe just because time was going so ssssllllloooow.
> 
> I saw an article in H.T. around the same time we smoked that herb and there was a guy in a wheelchair in Cali that was growing a really creepy looking plant out of an empty swimming pool. It must have been ten feet tall and wide but that plant was so eerie looking. The buds looked just like creeper and I know that was the kill that guy had in that huge tub! That was the largest MJ photo of a plant I have ever seen in my life. It looked like a huge leafy spider formation and he had the biggest smile.


 
thats kinda a cool idea usin a pool as a grow area. u could induce flower yet even outdoors by  pullin a black tarp over pool after 12 of light if the plant wasnt higher than the pool is deep... lol

maybe next year outdoor grow i could dig huge pits for my mj plants and cover every day after 12 light and pray it dont rain ghard too i guess or it'll be drownin lol  nm just got high i thought i had somethin there but dont lol..


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah I wonder if he covered the bottom with soil. There are drainage pumps in swimming pools sometimes. It was a big freaking pool! He was in a neighborhood too. I think it could have been more than one plant. I wish I could find that picture! It was a small one that he sent the magazine. He looked so happy. I remember a friend of mine just stopped and grabbed my shirt without words and pulled me aside to show me that pic and we both just stood there in amazement. I mean maybe he was a little guy or the pool might have been small but that plant looked like the dark green giant!


----------



## desertsead (Sep 29, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Could be it was just 10 years ago, 10 years ago I got higher than I do now too.


 
like I said people that haven't experienced it may find it hard to belive.  7 hours later your wondering when the hell is this stuff going to were off so I can go home. LOL


----------



## desertsead (Sep 29, 2008)

look's like all I have to do is find someome with creeper or kind/kine seed. LOL


----------

